

Apple's Statistically Significant Impact on Crime Numbers - mtoddh
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/29/nyregion/414-homicides-is-a-record-low-for-new-york.html?_r=0

======
lostlogin
It might be that a new market has been found (so to speak). If stealing Apple
stuff gets a good return then it may be that previous targets are not being
hit as hard as they would have been, with the extra energy being direct at
Apple owners. It would seem to me that the potential gains from mugging
someone today would be significantly higher than 10 years ago - phone tablet
and laptop are all commonly carried at same time by people in this room with
me. Even 5 years ago this wasn't the case.

------
mtoddh
From the article,

 _The series of Apple-product thefts has been challenging the police for
several years, but this is the first time they have been seen as significantly
skewing the crime statistics. “If you just took away the jump in Apple, we’d
be down for the year,” Mr. Bloomberg’s press secretary, Marc La Vorgna, said._

~~~
quitegone
I am sure that would not affect the sales of macs at all. Just was wondering
if anyone in the professional world of coding and even business use thinkpads
anymore.

------
biesnecker
Wouldn't this imply that people who would otherwise not steal are stealing
Apple products? If it were otherwise, the Apple thefts would simply be spread
out among other targets.

